# Hexenkriegerin



## Mordenai (16. November 2007)

Heute wurde ja neben der Spielweise des Schwertmeisters auch viel Neues über die Hexenkriegerin bekannt:

_Hexenkriegerin:

Hexenkriegerinnen sind leicht gerüstete Angreiferinnen mit Waffen in beiden Händen und in der Lage, ein Ziel auf kurze Entfernung mit Klingen, Giften und Elixieren zu töten. All ihre Angriffe werden ihre Raserei entweder aufbauen oder verausgaben, um dann eine konstante Folge von Angriffen zu benötigen, um erneut in Raserei zu geraten. Beispielsweise kann sie einen Kampf mit einem „Rücksichtslosen Ansturm“ beginnen, der mehrere Raserei-Punkte aufbaut, aber nicht ausgeführt werden kann, sobald sie bereits im Kampf ist. Sie kann dann ihre Raserei sofort für „Herzenzerfetzer“ aufbrauchen, der den Widerstand des Ziels verringert und stärker wird, je mehr Raserei verbraucht wird. Während das Ziel anfälliger ist, wird die Hexenkriegerin es wiederholt mit „Schneiden“ angreifen, um wieder in Raserei zu geraten und dann mit „Zerfleischendem Hacken“ die Raserei wieder ausgeben und das Ziel zu verlangsamen, ein Effekt, der länger anhält, wenn mehr Raserei verbraucht wird.

Die Klingen sind jedoch nicht die einzigen Waffen der Hexenkriegerin, da sie auch über eine Auswahl an Giften und Elixieren verfügt. Sobald sie ein Gift gewählt hat, werden alle ihre Angriffe die Chance haben, einen zusätzlichen Effekt hervorzurufen, wobei sie allerdings nur ein Gift zur Zeit verwenden kann (zum Beispiel „Auslaugendes Gift“, welches das Ziel weniger Schaden verursachen lässt oder „Dunkelgift“, das dem Ziel über einen Zeitraum hinweg Schaden zufügt). Ihre Elixiere sind hingegen mächtige und schnellwirkende Tränke, die ihre Effektivität für einen kurzen Moment extrem erhöhen, dann jedoch ihren Zoll fordern (zum Beispiel „Elixier der irrsinnigen Kraft“, welches die Kraft der Hexenkriegerin für zehn Sekunden massiv verstärkt, sie dann aber für weitere zehn Sekunden leicht verringert).

Viele von den Strategien, eine Hexenkriegerin zu spielen, hängen von dem Wissen ab, wann und wie man all diese Elemente kombiniert – wie lange man Raserei aufbaut, bevor man sie ausgibt, wie man sie ausgibt, welches Gift zu einer bestimmten Situation am besten passt und welches Elixier gerade geeignet ist, um seine Vorteile zu maximieren und die folgende Schwächung gering zu halten._
Quelle

Klingt das nicht enorm nach dem Schurken aus World of Warcraft (ohne Stealth versteht sich)?

Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht: Die Spielweise hört sich grandios an, dennoch sind gewisse Ähnlichkeiten unübersehbar.


----------



## Vakahma (17. November 2007)

Als ich das gelesen habe dachte ich auch an einen schurken aber ich glaube das wir diese 2 klassen nicht vergleichen sollten.Die Hexenkriegerin spielt sich, dass glaube ich, anders als der schurke.


----------



## Noname85 (17. November 2007)

Diese dauernden Vergleiche mit WoW mag ich eigentlich auch nich... aber das hier hört sich schon sehr nach Schurke an. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Ich wollte eh schon immer einen spielen also warum nicht in WAR. Mal abgesehen davon kann man Vergleiche mit WoW wohl kaum aus dem Weg gehen. Dafür hat Blizzard das Genre viel zu sehr geprägt. (Ob im positivem oder negativem Sinne sei Jedem selbst überlassen)


----------



## -Haihappen- (2. Dezember 2007)

Klar hat die Hexenkriegerin gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Schurken aus WoW.. Die Klassen gabs jedoch schon immer und sie haben nicht unbedingt in der Fantasy-Welt ihren Ursprung - sie gehen halt in die "Auftragsmörder" Richtung. Sucht mal in anderen Spielen nach dieser Klasse/Karriere und ihr werdet auf viele Gemeinsamkeiten stoßen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## edelsniper (28. Januar 2008)

hi liebe hexenkriegerfans,
ich wollte fragen ob es schon sicher fest steht, dass die hexenkriegerin keine möglichkeiten erhält, sich an einen gegner ungesehen heranzuschleichen?
ich wurde durch ein hexenkrieger (HK) video stutzig indem ich sah, wie sich die HK vor ihren angriff selbsts "buffte", und dann erst angriff...vor allem bei buffs die nur 10 sekunden halten sieht das ganze in meiner vorstellung etwa so aus (wenn ich keinen "unsichtbarkeits"-modus habe):
ich sehe einen gegner...(fernkämpfer)...er sieht mich...nun kann ich mich entweder sofort buffen und dann hoffen, dass ich vor ablaufen der 10 sekunden an ihn rankomme und schaden machen kann (hab videos gesehn, wo auch fernkämpfer "sprinten" können) oder ob ich zu ihm hinlaufe, mich vor ihm buffe, und hoffe das er in dieser zeit nicht das weite sucht. oder kann ich gifte, elixiere usw "im rennen casten"?
was ich eigentlich fragen will:
combat engagement...wie bringe ich mich als HK best möglich in nahkampfposition im pvp. und falls sich jemand noch besser auskennt: wann buffe ich mich: situation: ich sehe einen fernkämpfer der 30meter weit weg steht.
danke schonmal für hilfreiche antworten
ja, ich will eine HK spielen ^^
lg edel


----------



## Kuralian (29. Januar 2008)

moin edel,das mit den unsichtbar/nicht unsichtbar wird soweit ich gehört habe noch bearbeitet(bzw wird noch entschieden).habe das aber auch nur von hören sagen,und das vergiften oder elixier trinken kann man hoffentlich im laufen machen,wenn man nicht unsichtbar werden kann   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (29. Januar 2008)

Ich dachte immer, es wäre von Anfang klar gewesen, daß es keinen Stealth-Mode geben wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder hab ich etwas falsch verstanden bzw. haben sich die Meinungen geändert?

Ich hab das jetzt so in Erinnerung, daß das Stealth-Thema bei der Diskussion um die DE Klassen aufkam. Weil viele die Assassinen gerne haben wollten.
Diese arbeiten ja beim TT mit Stealth. Und ich meine, dort wurde von den Entwicklern gesagt, daß es in WAR kein Stealth geben wird.


----------



## -Hannibal- (29. Januar 2008)

jo ich dacht auch irgendwo aufgeschnappt zu haben das es keine stealth klassen geben wird


----------



## edelsniper (30. Januar 2008)

Zum Thema Verstohlenheit/Unsichtbarkeit/Stealth:
mich würde auch der gedanke reizen eine "stealth" fähigkeit zu besitzen die mir auch nur für einen kurzen zeitraum die möglichkeit gibt, mich den blicken der feinde zu entziehen, um dann überraschend an der hintersten gegnerreihe aufzutauchen und den fernkämpfern das leben schwer zu machen.
quasi ein stealth buff zb. 10 oder 15 sekunden, was auch immer. man hätte einerseits die vorteile des unsichtbaren und andererseits könnte man ihn nicht "abusen" oder ausnützen um sich längere zeit zu verstecken... einfach nur kurz "in den schatten eintauchen" oder so =)
was meint ihr?
lg edel


----------



## !Jo (30. Januar 2008)

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Hexenkriegerinnen Stealth-Modus haben, denn wo wäre die Stealth-Klasse bei Order dann? Wäre bisschen unbalanced und ich glaub auch net, dass die letzte Elfen Klasse voll der üble Schleicher wird (fehlt ja eigentlich glaub die Supporter Klasse noch)


----------



## edelsniper (30. Januar 2008)

!Jo schrieb:


> denn wo wäre die Stealth-Klasse bei Order dann?


man kann die klassen nicht mit einander vergleichen. jede rasse hat zwar ihre 4 archetypen aber jede rasse hat ihre eigenen klassen. zu keiner klasse würde ein "stealth" besser passen als der dunklen und wendigen auftragsmörderin der dunkelelfen. ob sie ihn nun bekommt oder nicht ist eine andre frage ^^
lg edel


----------



## crizzler (31. Januar 2008)

Vakahma schrieb:


> Als ich das gelesen habe dachte ich auch an einen schurken aber ich glaube das wir diese 2 klassen nicht vergleichen sollten.Die Hexenkriegerin spielt sich, dass glaube ich, anders als der schurke.



Für mich ähnelt die Hexenkriegerin eher dem Vampir aus DAoC


----------



## LionTamer (1. Februar 2008)

edelsniper schrieb:


> zu keiner klasse würde ein "stealth" besser passen als der dunklen und wendigen auftragsmörderin der dunkelelfen.



Bloß das Hexenkriegerinnen rasende Kriegsfurien sind, die sich frontal in die Schlacht werfen und keine heimtückischen Morde begehen.

Das übernehmen ihre männlichen "Kollegen", die Assassinen.


----------



## edelsniper (3. Februar 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Das übernehmen ihre männlichen "Kollegen", die Assassinen.


1. sagt selbsts ea das die hexenkriegerinen die "roguish type class" sind
2. gibt es je rasse nur 1 nahkampf dps klasse

edel


----------



## Ferox21 (3. Februar 2008)

Es geht hier auch eher um den Hintergrund der Dunkelelfen. Danach sind die Hexenkriegerinnen halt eine fanatisch, berauschte Frontkampfeinheit und machen die Gegner direkt im Nahkampof wieder, während die Assasinen für die Meuchelmorde, Aufklärung etc. zuständig sind. Im Spiel ist dies dann eher zweitrangig, da es immer nur eine spezielle Rolle pro Volk geben wird (zunächst).


----------



## Neelyv (22. Februar 2008)

Stealth wird/sollte es allerhöchstens nur für Skavenassassinen geben. Aber auch nur insofern, dass sie Rauchgranaten verwenden, die sie nur für 5 bis 10 Sekunden unsichtbar machen. Stealth passt weder zu einem Dunkelelfenassassinen noch zu einer Hexenkriegerin. Der Assassine wird bei Attentaten sowieso die Nacht bevorzugen und von Schatten zu Schatten huschen. In der Schlacht sind beide Klassen ganz und gar in ihrem Khaineaspekt, sofern sie überhaupt einen anderen kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , zu finden. Beide würden Angriffe aus dem Stealthmodus heraus für unehrenhaft empfinden.

BTW: Man kann Schurken und Hexenkriegerinnen nicht miteinander vergleichen. In WoW sind Schurken aus dem Stealth-heraus-angreifende Schadensmaschinen mit giftüberzogenen Klingen. Ihre Taktik besteht darin, den Gegner von hinten anzugreifen und an Gegenmaßnahmen zu hindern.

Hexenkriegerinnen sind in Raserei verfallene Tötungsmaschinen, die über das Schlachtfeld rennen und alles in ihrem Weg in Scheiben hacken. Das Konzept dieser Kriegerjungfern orientiert sich an ihrem Einsatz auf dem Tabletop-Spielfeld, nicht an einer WoW-Klasse.


----------



## Mordenai (22. Februar 2008)

> In WoW sind Schurken aus dem Stealth-heraus-angreifende Schadensmaschinen mit giftüberzogenen Klingen. Ihre Taktik besteht darin, den Gegner von hinten anzugreifen und an Gegenmaßnahmen zu hindern.



Eben das sind die Gemeinsamkeiten von Schurken und Hexenkriegerinnen - den Stealth mal ausgenommen.
enormer Burst-Damage
Raserei- bzw. Combopunkte
vergiftete Waffen
positionsabhängige Angriffe
Stärkungselexiere bzw. Disteltee
Die eindeutigen Parallelen lassen sich nicht leugnen.


----------



## Neelyv (23. Februar 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Eben das sind die Gemeinsamkeiten von Schurken und Hexenkriegerinnen - den Stealth mal ausgenommen.
> enormer Burst-Damage
> Raserei- bzw. Combopunkte
> vergiftete Waffen
> ...



Man kann die Klassen aus WAR und WoW *nicht* miteinander vergleichen!
Die Spielweise der Hexenkriegerin ist nicht an die des Schurken aus WoW angelehnt, sondern an den Einsatz ihres Miniaturmodells auf dem Schlachtfeld.
Schurken sind in WoW eher eine Vorhuteinheit, die das Gelände auskundschaften, also eine Späherklasse (im eigentlichen Sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Eine Hexenkriegerin ist das genaue Gegenteil.

Wenn ihr hier unbedingt Rollen definieren wollt/müsst, dann bitte nur insofern, als dass beide Klassen DamageDealer sind. Denn die Spielweise der Hexenkriegerin wird sicher zu 90% anders sein, als die des Schurken.

Meine bitte an alle: Bitte, bitte, bitte unterlasst diese WAR-WoW-Vergleiche. Ich denke mal die meisten hier sind schon etwas länger Warhammer-Fans, und genau solche Leute wollen nicht, dass WAR an allen Enden und Ecken mit WoW verglichen wird. So geht es zumindest mir.


----------



## Mordenai (24. Februar 2008)

> Wenn ihr hier unbedingt Rollen definieren wollt/müsst, dann bitte nur insofern, als dass beide Klassen DamageDealer sind.



Ich vergleiche keine Rollen, sonder Spielweisen. Und es ist unverkennbar, dass Hexenkriegerinnen die rogueishtypes sein werden. Und wer sich Videos zur Hexenkriegerin ansieht wird dies auch bestätigen können.
Ich sehe einfach die von mir genannten Gemeinsamkeiten und diese sind mit einem einfachen "zu 90% anders" nicht zu wiederlegen.

Die Hexenkriegerin vergiftet ihre Waffen, stärkt sich kurzzeitig durch Elexiere, baut Rasereipunkte auf, mit denen ihre Fähigkeiten an Effektivität zunehmen und besitzt gezielte Finisher.

Wenn dir der Vergleich zu World of Warcraft nicht passt kann ich auch gerne den _Infiltrator_ aus DAoC zur Hand nehmen.


----------



## Neelyv (27. Februar 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Vergleich zu World of Warcraft nicht passt kann ich auch gerne den Infiltrator aus DAoC zur Hand nehmen.



*würg* Nein danke. Ich finde es nur schade, dass man die Hexenkriegerin als Spielweisen-Äquivalent zum Schurken aus WoW/Infiltrator aus DAoC etc. darstellt, und sich nicht damit begnügt, sie als Schnetzelmaschine zu titulieren.


----------



## AKPUNK (20. März 2008)

Ich glaube das man fast jede Klasse mit irgendeiner Klasse aus nem andrem MMO vergleichen kann 
Und so ne Diskussion bringt einem doch auch nicht weiter


----------



## Larandera (22. März 2008)

ich wäre ganz klar gegen stealth.
man braucht stealth in war glaube ich nicht. 
wenn so große streitkräfte aufeinander treffen,zb 50 vs 50 oder vill ja hoffentlich 100vs100, werden die hk's eh sehr zügig ihr ziel aussuchen,vernichten,und in der masse wieder untergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoff ich mal so
ich habe keine lust,bei 100vs100 ca 30 stealthler rumlaufen zu haben oO

meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AKPUNK (24. März 2008)

/signed


----------



## Sempai02 (29. März 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> ich wäre ganz klar gegen stealth.
> man braucht stealth in war glaube ich nicht.
> wenn so große streitkräfte aufeinander treffen,zb 50 vs 50 oder vill ja hoffentlich 100vs100, werden die hk's eh sehr zügig ihr ziel aussuchen,vernichten,und in der masse wieder untergehen
> 
> ...



Stealth gehört meiner Meinung nach in kein PvP! Man sieht ja in WoW,wohin das führt: Stealthklassen schleichen sich an,halten einen stundenlang im Stun (wenn man gerade keine Möglichkeit hat,rauszukommen dank Insignie oder Ähnlichem) und das wars. Hexenkriegerin soll ja hohen Schaden in kurzem Zeitraum machen,da brauchts keinen Stealth.


----------



## Vakahma (30. April 2008)

hey leute denkt ihr man kann später vill noch assassinen zocken wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind diese ja männlich oder?


----------



## ExInferis (30. April 2008)

Stealth passt einfach nicht zur Rolle der Hexenkriegerin, da es bei ihnen nichts verstohlenes gibt.
Und ich wäre von WAR wirklich enttäuscht wenn sie der Hexenkriegerin sowas ermöglichen würden.
Khaine wäre von dem Opfer bestimmt entäuscht.

Lest mal die Roman um Malus Darkblade oder das Armeebuch der Dunkelelfen in einem GW eures Vertrauens. Dann werdet auch ihr verstehen, dass Hexenkriegerinnen keine Meuchelmörder sind, sondern einfach nur sehr fähige und schnelle Killer im Namen ihres Gottes mit scheinbar unvergleichlichem Geschick, was jede Rüstung aufwiegt.
Hellebron weiß sie schon zu befehligen, auch wenn Morathi in Wirklichkeit die Zügel in der Hand hält.

Assassine würde sich anbieten für eine sehr sehr schwer freispielbare Klasse mit Zufallsfaktor.


----------



## Neelyv (3. Juni 2008)

> Assassine würde sich anbieten für eine sehr sehr schwer freispielbare Klasse mit Zufallsfaktor.



Naja, die Assassinen gibt es ja schon. Was sonst sollen die Jünger darstellen:

_Few are the select chosen that survive the reveries of the Death Night. Fewer still are those who leave the Cauldron with eyes of molten brass, burning with the hatred of our Dark god._


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Juni 2008)

Neelyv schrieb:


> Naja, die Assassinen gibt es ja schon. Was sonst sollen die Jünger darstellen:
> 
> _Few are the select chosen that survive the reveries of the Death Night. Fewer still are those who leave the Cauldron with eyes of molten brass, burning with the hatred of our Dark god._



Die Jünger sind Khaines Priester, und nicht skrupellose Auftragsmörder.


----------



## Neelyv (4. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Die Jünger sind Khaines Priester, und nicht skrupellose Auftragsmörder.




_A Disciple is also a consummate fighter and skilled torturer for Khaine, relishing the essence taken from a slow agonizing demise over that of a quick well placed deathblow._

Die Jünger Khains sind die Assassinen!
_The chosen dark priests of the bloody handed god, The Disciples of Khaine, can be found on the frontline of any Druchii assault._
Klar musste EA Mythic ihnen nen Heal-Tick verpassen, weil es bei den Dunkelelfen genau genommen keine Heiler gibt. Wer zu schwach ist, muss sterben. So ist es nunmal bei den Dunkelelfen.
Außerdem: skrupellos sind nicht nur die Assassinen der Dunkelelfen.^^

edith: Auch widersprechen sich die Bezeichnungen Priester und Assassinen nicht. Die Hexenkriegerinnen sind wie die Assassinen Priester in Khaines Tempel.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Juni 2008)

Nicht ganz, eigentlich gibt es bei Warhammer keine Jünger des Khaine, die hat EA Mythic mit erlaubtnis von GW eingeführt. Wenn in der Mordnacht die Hexenkriegerinnen die Kinder eingefangen haben werden sie Mädchen zu Hexenkriegerinnen ausgebildet, die Jungen in den Blutkessel geworfen. Wer das wortwörtliche Blutbad überlebt wird dann zum Assasinen ausgebildet. 
So und hier kommt nun Mythic ins Spiel, wer das Blutbad überlebt und mit Bronzenen Augen wieder aus dem Kessel steigt ist von Khaine gesegnet und wird ein Jünger des Khaine.

Assasinen werden vll mit Glück irgendwann ins Spiel eingefügt, denn auf dem Schlachfteld stehen sie nicht in vorderster Front, sie verstecken sich in den normalen Einheiten und enttarnen sich erst wenn ein Gegnerisches Charaktermodell in Angriffsreichweite ist, und eigentlich gibt es dann nur für die wirklich mächtigen Helden eine reele überlebenschance.

Von der Kampfkraft her sind Assasinen dem Jünger des Khaine weit, sehr weit überlegen, der Jünger hat als ausgleich halt noch seine Magie wo ein Assasine auf Gift setzen würde.


----------



## Neelyv (5. Juni 2008)

Ja, dass es im Tabletop keine Jünger des Khains gibt wird wohl jedem hier klar sein^^.



> Assasinen werden vll mit Glück irgendwann ins Spiel eingefügt, denn auf dem Schlachfteld stehen sie nicht in vorderster Front, sie verstecken sich in den normalen Einheiten und enttarnen sich erst wenn ein Gegnerisches Charaktermodell in Angriffsreichweite ist, und eigentlich gibt es dann nur für die wirklich mächtigen Helden eine reele überlebenschance.



Hier haste dir selbst widersprochen.^^



> Von der Kampfkraft her sind Assasinen dem Jünger des Khaine weit, sehr weit überlegen, der Jünger hat als ausgleich halt noch seine Magie wo ein Assasine auf Gift setzen würde.



Aber ich denke mal, dass Jünger so etwas wie eine Vorstufe zum Assassinen darstellen sollen. Sie müssen ja zunächst mal ausgebildet werden, und sie werden ja auch nicht nur im Nahkamof unterrichtet. Siehe Dunkelelfenarmeebuch Seite 11:  "Alle Assassinen folgen einem bestimmten Aspekt Khaines, des tausendgesichtigen Gottes des Mordes..."
Die Assassinen dürfen ja auch *magische *Gegenstände aus der Liste der Gewöhnlichen und/oder Dunkelelfengegenständen auswählen.

edit: es ist übrigens die Todesnacht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und abwarten, vielleicht wird der Zusammenhang von Jünger und Assassine ja noch durch die Meisterschaften ersichtlich...


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juni 2008)

Neelyv schrieb:


> Hier haste dir selbst widersprochen.^^



beim 2 geb ich dir recht, da müssen wir uns überraschen lassen,

mit dem ersten teil hab ich mich nur unglückluch ausgedrückt, im Kampf Mann gegen Mann sind Assasinen kaum zu schlagen, wenn sie allerdings gegen ein Ganzes Regiment stehen sieht es dann doch finster für sie aus. Deshalb verstecken sie sich in Regimentern und warten darauf das sie einen Feindlichen Helden/Kommandanten/Zauberer herausfordern können, wo dann halt nur die mächtigsten eine chance zu überleben haben.


----------



## Neelyv (5. Juni 2008)

> mit dem ersten teil hab ich mich nur unglückluch ausgedrückt, im Kampf Mann gegen Mann sind Assasinen kaum zu schlagen, wenn sie allerdings gegen ein Ganzes Regiment stehen sieht es dann doch finster für sie aus. Deshalb verstecken sie sich in Regimentern und warten darauf das sie einen Feindlichen Helden/Kommandanten/Zauberer herausfordern können, wo dann halt nur die mächtigsten eine chance zu überleben haben.



Das erinnert mich an eins meiner ersten Warhammer Tabletop-Spiele. Mein Assassine steht allein in der Mitte des Schlachtfeldes, nachdem er nen Goblin Boss umgehauen hat, ihm gegenüber nun ein Regiment Wildorks. Ich lasse also meine Repetierspeerschleuder in die Orks feuern. Tatsächlich treffen und verwunden alle sechs Bolzen. Die Orks greifen an, sind aber knapp eineinhalb Zoll zu weit entfernt. Mein Assassine greift an, erledigt den Gargboss (oder wie auch immer der Hauptmann heißt). Die Orks fliehen, mein Assassine hinterher und überrennt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juni 2008)

Neelyv schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an eins meiner ersten Warhammer Tabletop-Spiele. Mein Assassine steht allein in der Mitte des Schlachtfeldes, nachdem er nen Goblin Boss umgehauen hat, ihm gegenüber nun ein Regiment Wildorks. Ich lasse also meine Repetierspeerschleuder in die Orks feuern. Tatsächlich treffen und verwunden alle sechs Bolzen. Die Orks greifen an, sind aber knapp eineinhalb Zoll zu weit entfernt. Mein Assassine greift an, erledigt den Gargboss (oder wie auch immer der Hauptmann heißt). Die Orks fliehen, mein Assassine hinterher und überrennt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eben, Assasinen wären viel zu Imba XD


----------



## LionTamer (6. Juni 2008)

Ich denke nicht, daß es die Assassinen in WAR auftauchen werden.

Wie hier schonmal angeklungen, sind die Assassinen des TT im Bezug Hintergrund und Kampf in WAR sowohl durch die Hexenkriegerin (Angriff aus dem Hinterhalt / Gift) wie durch den Jünger (männliche Vertreter im Tempel des Khaine) vertreten.

Von daher besteht eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit sie nochmal gesondert als Klasse einzufügen


----------



## Skargork (7. Juni 2008)

Also meines erachtens wenn man ne Hexenkriegerin schon mit was aus WOW vergleichen will dann doch am meisten mit nem Fury-Krieger.

Desweiteren denke ich auch das es nicht wirklich wichtig für nen Hexe ist von wo aus sie angreift, also nicht wie die sie mist rotze von dolch schurken. Was cool wäre wenn sie auf eine art wut system wie die krieger halt aufgebaut wird, so eine art je mehr schaden ich austeile des agressiver werde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleiche zu ziehen ist immer schwer und wer halt das schurken gamepla haben will mit stealt soll bei WOW bleiben und sich die Optik dazudenken xD


----------



## Moagim (7. Juni 2008)

Skargork schrieb:


> Also meines erachtens wenn man ne Hexenkriegerin schon mit was aus WOW vergleichen will dann doch am meisten mit nem Fury-Krieger.
> 
> Desweiteren denke ich auch das es nicht wirklich wichtig für nen Hexe ist von wo aus sie angreift, also nicht wie die sie mist rotze von dolch schurken. Was cool wäre wenn sie auf eine art wut system wie die krieger halt aufgebaut wird, so eine art je mehr schaden ich austeile des agressiver werde ich
> 
> ...



Das was du beschreibst ist der Spalta, der steigert sich immer mehr in seinen Tobsuchtsanfall hinein.

Die Hexenkriegerin kannst du nicht mit einem Furry Krieger aus WoW vergleichen.

Die Nahkampf DDs in WAR sind auch was die Panzerung angeht unterschiedlich
Spalta und Barbar sind schwerer gepanzert als die Hexenkriegerin.
Hammerträger und WL sind schwerer gepanzert als der Hexenjäger.

Deswegen haben die als "Ausgleich" auch ihren "Halb-Stealth"


----------



## Skargork (7. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe halt nur nicht das die Hexenkriegerin wie der Schurke zu spielen ist weil sonst, kann man auch bei wow bleiben. Naja warten wir halt ab was passiert, hoffen wir halt das GW den Hintergrund treu bleibt und aus den Hexen keine halb verweichlichten Schurkenabklatsche macht. Repentias sind ja auch keine weibchen die sich in schatten verstecken ^^


----------



## Moagim (7. Juni 2008)

Kommt drauf an was du darunter verstehst.

Wenn du keinen Schleicher willst ....das wird die Hexenkriegerin nicht sein.
Wenn du möchtest das eine Hexenkriegerin stabiler ist als ein durchschnittlicher WoW Schurke.....das glaube ich jetzt nicht. Das dürfte sich wohl im ähnlichen Ramen bewegen.
Jemand der viel austeilen kann muss einfach Defizite bei den Nehmerqualitäten haben.

Der Spalta wird der "Haudrauf" bei der Zerstörung
Der Barbar bekommt mit seinem Mutationsarm eine Waffe die ihm unterschiedliche Schadensarten ermöglich, zusätzlich darf er noch 1-Hand Waffen nutzen.
Der Platz des Nahkämpfers mit Finesse bleibt dann für die Hexenkriegerin....zwei Waffen (Dolch/Schwert), wendig, Giftwaffen, Halb-Stealth......wenn etwas nach "WoW-Schurke" klingt dann am ehesten das.
Es ist kein WoW Schurke....das würde eine völlige abhängigkeit vom Stealth bedeuten, genauso wie eine Menge Betäubungsfähigkeiten.

Du darfst aber nicht vergessen das die "Schurkenliebhaber" auch etwas brauchen was ihnen zumindest ansatzweise gefällt. 
Es soll nicht WIE WoW sein, darum gibts auch 6 Nahkampf DD Klassen, aber zu glauben das sie der "Schurkenfraktion" nicht zumindest eine Klasse pro Seite geben.....ist ein bischen leichtgläubig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solange diese 2 "Schurkenklassen" nur minimalen Stealth bekommen, muss man sich über sie nicht wirklich ärgern....solange das Tarnen Nachteile hat und nicht absolut ist, kommt wohl jeder damit klar.


----------



## Skargork (7. Juni 2008)

Joh, das sie nicht so viel wie nen Ork Spalta aushalten war klar weil Wiederstand 3 nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Gifte sind ja auch Hintergundtechnisch aufgeführt. Kurz zeitiges verschwinden hört sich als gute lösung an, die damen sind ja schließlich wendig und schnell wodurch man das erklären kann, lösung für sowas könnten so sachen sein wie Schattenschritt (kurz im Getümmel untertauchen um urplötzlich vorm feind zu stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder wie beim mage das kurszeitige unsichtbar machen.
Mfg der Skar


----------



## snoopie (15. Juni 2008)

ich werde eine hexenkriegerin spielen wenn WAR raus kommt
ich stelle mir die klasse aber eher so vor wie ne furie die wild mit ihren dolchen schwingt und sich durch die reihen der gegner schnetzelt
wenn ich so wie der wow schurke abhängig von stuns und stealth währe dann währe ich schwer enttäuscht
ich spiele zwar seit 3 jahren einen wow schurken aber ich stelle mir die hexenkriegerin ganz anders vor
mit einem kurzzeitigen stealth so in der art kurz im schatten untertauchen und dann plötzlich auftauchen könnte ich leben
aber dauerstealth finde ich persöhnlich als ungeeignet
ich hoffe eher das wenn es stealth geben wird das eher eine taktische variante wird als ein dauerzustand
so in der art 30m steht ein caster oder fernkämpfer entfernt kurz in die schatten tauchen damit man auch rannkommt ohne zerlegt zu werden
oder was mir besser gefallen würde
raserei anschmeissen und wild dolchfuchteld auf den jenigen zurennen wie vom affen gebissen und dann loslegen


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juni 2008)

snoopie schrieb:


> ich werde eine hexenkriegerin spielen wenn WAR raus kommt
> ich stelle mir die klasse aber eher so vor wie ne furie die wild mit ihren dolchen schwingt und sich durch die reihen der gegner schnetzelt
> wenn ich so wie der wow schurke abhängig von stuns und stealth währe dann währe ich schwer enttäuscht
> ich spiele zwar seit 3 jahren einen wow schurken aber ich stelle mir die hexenkriegerin ganz anders vor
> ...



So ist es auch gedacht,denn wer zu lange im Stealth bleibt,kann den Kampf ohne Aktionspunkte mit Autoschlägen beginnen. Und darüber lacht dann sogar der letzte, stofftragende Erzmagier der Hochelfen und besiegt dich in nullkommanix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zaratres (11. Juli 2008)

sorry das ich das jetz schreibe aber Stealth passt überhaubt nicht zu hexenkriegrin(hexenkriger gibt es nit^^) macht euch mal schlau das kein wow wo ich alles so umbauen kann wis mir passt^^


----------



## HGVermillion (11. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> sorry das ich das jetz schreibe aber Stealth passt überhaubt nicht zu hexenkriegrin(hexenkriger gibt es nit^^) macht euch mal schlau das kein wow wo ich alles so umbauen kann wis mir passt^^



wir wissen alle das Stealth nicht zu psychopatischen Elfenschlampen mit langen Dolchen passt, aber irgendeine Klasse hat auf Zerstörungsseite einen Stealth gebraucht, sonst hätten die Hexenjäger zuviele Vorteile gehabt.


----------



## Zaratres (11. Juli 2008)

naja schlampe is sie aber keine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Stealth bring aber nichs wirklich im kampf auser wen du dich wo vorbeischleichen wilst da er laufen Aktionspunkte kostet, sry hab nachgeschaut wegen dem stealth und was gefunden^^ http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?thread...e2d8c5cd240b9ba


----------



## HGVermillion (11. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> naja schlampe is sie aber keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und zu nichts anderem ist er da, der Stealth dient dazu das du als nahkampf DD nicht sofort aufgrund deiner Schwachen Rüstung als Nadelkissen oder als Brandpuppe für einen Magier herhalten musst, irgendwie muss man ja Chancengleichheit gewären, oder stellst du dir folgende Situation lustig vor:

A: Da eine Hexenkriegerin!!!
B: Ich fessle sie mal mit Magischen Fesseln *zauber*
C: Super sie hängt fest
A: Feuer FREI!!!

ich bin sicher jeder range DD würde vor freude eingehen, und somit hätten die Hexenkriegerinn und der Hexenjäger 2 Klassen von denen sie eingestampft werden würden, nämlich die Tanks und die Fernkämpfer, so hat man halt einen halbgaren Stealth, und kommt min wenig aktionspunkten beim gegner an, dafür ist man aber noch am leben, und kann somit loslegen mit kämpfen, die Aktionspunkte regenerieren ja auch innerhalb eines Kampfes, ist wie beim WoW Schurken die Energie nur das alle klassen sie haben, und jede Klasse nochmal eine andere Art von Energie für die Speziellen fähigkeiten.


----------



## Intenso/Intensa (27. August 2008)

Ahoi,

Der Stealth (Shadow Prowler) der Hexenkrigerin ist kein perfekter Stealth. Er hat sogar einige Nachteile.

1.Der Stealth hat 60sec CD(ab dem Moment, wo man den Stealth verlässt) ,wodurch man sich den Augenblick der Benutzung wirklich überlegen sollte , da man nicht wieder sofort nach einem Kampf wieder stealthen kann.(Der erste Angriff aus dem Stealth ist wie beim Schurken ein wichtiges Mittel zum Sieg für die Hexenkriegerin)
2.Während man prowled/stealthed verliert man kontinuierlich AP (aus Videos zu schätzen vll 2 AP pro sec).
3.Der Stealth hat eine Castime von 2sec , wodurch man nicht so mir nix dir nix verschwinden kann, wie gewisse finstere Gesellen aus WoW. Der Gegner kann also viel besser einschätzen wo man ist, bzw. sogar den Stealth unterbrechen.


so far.....

mfg

Intenso/Intensa


----------



## Akentia (30. August 2008)

ich find das langsam schade das hier das Forum auf dummes WAR WOW vergleich gesunken ist anstatt nützliche Infos in diesem Bereich zu vermitteln 

PS: wie wär’s wenn ihr euch mal ein extra Chat dafür aufmacht, dann müsste man nicht 3 Seiten lesen und feststellen dass es nicht brauchbares gibt (bzw viel zu wenig)


----------



## Graveman (4. September 2008)

Sorry aber der vergleichen von einen Hexerkriegerrin mit einem schurken is ja grausam ES SIND KEINE SCHRUKEN
Deswegen muss ich sagen wäre ein stealth totaler schwachsin nirgendwo in der Warhammer geschichte können die mädels sowas nich in storylines oder im Table top 
Auf links verweiss http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hexenkriegerin

Es sind elfen die ich mit "Drogen" Wilder und stärker machen und sind zugleich in einem kampf von ihrem Gott Khain gesegnet wen sie im seinem namen blut vergiessen.

Sinnvolle bonis für die damen wären meiner meinnung nach (neben irgendwelchen drogen effeckten) erhöchte beweglicheit bzw. geschwindigkeit und geschick .
Was weiss ich ein passiver boni für ausweichen parieren und kritische treffer (jetzt keine panik kleiner bonus reicht ja).
Zudem ist vom der  Beschreibung der klasse ja schon bekannt das sie sich schneller als andere bewegen kann "sprinten" also ist dies der vorteil gegen fernkämpfer z.b. und wer es nicht schaft in deckung zu laufen is halt so dumm und wird gebratet von nem Feuerzauberer.

soviel von mir mal werde eine dieser netten damen im spiel anfangen 

mfg Graveman


----------

